# What is this??



## Shadowhunter (Oct 24, 2018)

I’ve been looking everywhere but I can’t find what these bumps on one of my tortoises face can be I don’t know if it might be from the Cyprus mulch I’ve been using as bedding or a parasite does anyone know ??


----------



## TriciaStringer (Oct 24, 2018)

It could be an infection. Do you have a trusted reptile vet near you?


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2018)

@Yvonne G can help.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2018)

Usually when you see that injury in that location it's because the animal opened his mouth too wide - it was forced open whether by falling or whatever (they climb the wall and accidently slip down, catching the beak on the wall which forces the mouth open too wide) - and it is now infected. It will have to be cleaned out by a vet and he'll need antibiotics. In the meantime, you should cut his food up into small pieces so that he doesn't need to open is mouth wide to bite off pieces.


----------



## Shadowhunter (Oct 24, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> It could be an infection. Do you have a trusted reptile vet near you?



No but I am going to look for one now


----------



## Shadowhunter (Oct 24, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Usually when you see that injury in that location it's because the animal opened his mouth too wide - it was forced open whether by falling or whatever (they climb the wall and accidently slip down, catching the beak on the wall which forces the mouth open too wide) - and it is now infected. It will have to be cleaned out by a vet and he'll need antibiotics. In the meantime, you should cut his food up into small pieces so that he doesn't need to open is mouth wide to bite off pieces.



Thank you I will look into a vet near me that can help


----------



## Shadowhunter (Oct 24, 2018)

wellington said:


> @Yvonne G can help.



Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2018)

@ZEROPILOT Is Dr. K anywhere near Miami?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 24, 2018)

No Shes in Broward County.
Maybe 40 miles straight down interstate I-95.
(I-95 is a couple miles East of Dr.K)
I travel north on I-595 and it's a 10 or 15 minute trip.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 24, 2018)

But. To tell you the truth. I'd still make the trip even if I did live in Miami .(Dade County)


----------

